# MBK Feld2 - the new Feldgrind



## slamm

New integrated dial-lid + crank arm assembly, same burrs as the original.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ba4JVmXlmSq/

pre-orders before 6/11/17 - £40 discount on the rrp of £140 (inc vat) for December delivery.

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p40/FELD2_%3A_HONED.html

pre-orders before 13/11 it's £30 discount and before 20/11 it's £20.


----------



## haz_pro

Tempted, don't think there is anything in this price range that compares?


----------



## salty

Quality Christmas bargain if you don't already have one


----------



## Stanic

This should be convenient to use


----------



## GaryG

Done and purchased!!!!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'm interested to see how the crank arm attaches...

I'd be extra cautious if it was a screw in type as cross threading it would lead to plenty of tears.

Though I'm quite sure this has been thought about!


----------



## Stanic

"[email protected] the whole crank arm and dial lid assembly lifts off in one piece. Unlike the Feld 1, and now the Aergrind, this is not built as a travel grinder. The weight is sub 700g."


----------



## slamm

Beanosaurus said:


> I'm interested to see how the crank arm attaches...
> 
> I'd be extra cautious if it was a screw in type as cross threading it would lead to plenty of tears.


It won't be screw in, it's keyed to the shaft so it just lifts off with the dail-lid in one piece -


----------



## slamm

Is it my imagination or does that look like a dial from a Hausgrind in the background, on a similar integrated lid/ crank arm assembly like the Feld2?

Could a new Haus2 be in the offing too?


----------



## CMT3

salty said:


> Quality Christmas bargain if you don't already have one


Placed my order for one, hopefully get it for Christmas


----------



## 9719

Placed my order for one, hopefully get it for Christmas

Thats optimism for you, clearly you believe in Santa,and he is alive and well in your neighborhood


----------



## koi

slamm said:


> It won't be screw in, it's keyed to the shaft so it just lifts off with the dail-lid in one piece -


Was hoping to use this for travelling, bit rubbish if the handle can't be removed.

Mine will be for sale after I receive it in X months


----------



## slamm

koi said:


> Was hoping to use this for travelling, bit rubbish if the handle can't be removed.


Aergrind - same burrs, fits in an Aeropress.. job done.


----------



## GaryG

What's the difference apart from size then to the Aergrind?

What does this give you that the aergrind doesn't ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

GaryG said:


> What's the difference apart from size then to the Aergrind?
> 
> What does this give you that the aergrind doesn't ?


You can Put more beans in it?


----------



## Stanic

more convenient grinding with longer handle


----------



## Fyoosh

koi said:


> Was hoping to use this for travelling, bit rubbish if the handle can't be removed.
> 
> Mine will be for sale after I receive it in X months


Well they did write on the product page that this is no longer their travel grinder, with the Aergrind taking that position. Sounds like that will be better for you.



> PLEASE NOTE - whilst the feldgrind has traditionally been our travel grinder, this new build has a fixed handle and lid design, so whilst light enough to travel with, it doesn't pack down quite as easily. The aergrind is now our dedicated travel design and packs down very well, and is specially sized to fit in and around the aeropress.


----------



## Stanic

size comparison (mbk's instagram)

the aergrind is really tiny


----------



## koi

Ah never seen the note at the bottom, makes sense I suppose to differentiate it from the Aergrind


----------



## slamm

Pre-order discount has been updated - before 6/11 it's a £40 discount, before 13/11 it's £30 and before 20/11 it's £20.


----------



## slamm

About that unfinished top - although it hasn't been shown in the photos it will get an enamel dial pointer. From the just instagram'd artwork I reckon it could look something like this -


----------



## Stanic

slamm said:


> About that unfinished top - although it hasn't been shown in the photos it will get an enamel dial pointer. From the just instagram'd artwork I reckon it could look something like this -


to me it looks more like the top of the Hausgrind


----------



## Fyoosh

slamm said:


> About that unfinished top - although it hasn't been shown in the photos it will get an enamel dial pointer. From the just instagram'd artwork I reckon it could look something like this -


Really not into the new design of the pointer. I much prefer the simplicity of the Hausgrind enamel top.

The pointer only needs to be above the word "Knock", everything below is redundant and is just distracting. I think it's a shame he hasn't gone for something simpler that fits the purely functional and minimal aesthetic of his overall design.


----------



## slamm

Fyoosh said:


> Really not into the new design of the pointer. I much prefer the simplicity of the Hausgrind enamel top.
> 
> The pointer only needs to be above the word "Knock", everything below is redundant and is just distracting. I think it's a shame he hasn't gone for something simpler that fits the purely functional and minimal aesthetic of his overall design.


Yeah I know what you mean, I didn't much like it at first but it's starting to grow on me. I think the idea of the large pointer is to represent the inside of the bearing housing, with the 'O' being the bearing. Not a bad way to go but I have always liked the minimal look of the Haus dial, he got that spot on and I hope he goes with something similar for 'Haus2'.


----------



## haz_pro

I don't mind tbh, just glad there is something covering the hole.


----------



## Fyoosh

slamm said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I didn't much like it at first but it's starting to grow on me. I think the idea of the large pointer is to represent the inside of the bearing housing, with the 'O' being the bearing. Not a bad way to go but I have always liked the minimal look of the Haus dial, he got that spot on and I hope he goes with something similar for 'Haus2'.


Yeah I really like that Haus dial too. Maybe I can make my own badge, or just get the Sharpie out









It's going to be a great grinder all the same though, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## fatboyslim

Hopefully I'll have no need to ever replace my first batch Hausgrind. I also prefer the enamel top but it didn't originally ship with that, Peter sent them out after and we had to glue them on









If there is a Haus2 on the way I'd like to see it with bigger burrs although that would probably add substantially more cost as using the same burrs across all grinders reduces tooling costs etc.


----------



## haz_pro

So here we are, the first of December.

Who thinks we'll actually receive the grinder this month?


----------



## GaryG

I hope so. It's a Xmas present


----------



## haz_pro

I hope so too, but the more I look at the comments on his Instagram (saying people haven't received orders from many months ago, makes me wonder).

We'll see...


----------



## Neilbdavies

Seen the article too late every grinder on the site is sold out


----------



## Stanic

haz_pro said:


> I hope so too, but the more I look at the comments on his Instagram (saying people haven't received orders from many months ago, makes me wonder).
> 
> We'll see...


Sometimes the parcels just sit at post/duty/sorting facilities without him having any possibility to affect their movement


----------



## Stanic

Neilbdavies said:


> Seen the article too late every grinder on the site is sold out


A common occurrence


----------



## Kyle T

So, i stumbled across this thread yesterday evening and stupidly didn't check the date of the thread in my haste to hit the kickstarter link so i could fund it for £45 only to find the kickstarter had ended months ago and this thread was also made months ago lol.

I instantly went to the made by knock website and of course all are sold out. However, i did find one at Machina (a black one). My GF offered to order it for me as my 30th bday is in a few weeks time. So we ordered it. Once ordered i went back to Machina and the site then said 'sold out' Im not sure if it hadn't updated before id ordered or if i had ordered the last one which automatically turned it to out of stock. I will wait and see


----------



## Kyle T

Kyle T said:


> So, i stumbled across this thread yesterday evening and stupidly didn't check the date of the thread in my haste to hit the kickstarter link so i could fund it for £45 only to find the kickstarter had ended months ago and this thread was also made months ago lol.
> 
> I instantly went to the made by knock website and of course all are sold out. However, i did find one at Machina (a black one). My GF offered to order it for me as my 30th bday is in a few weeks time. So we ordered it. Once ordered i went back to Machina and the site then said 'sold out' Im not sure if it hadn't updated before id ordered or if i had ordered the last one which automatically turned it to out of stock. I will wait and see


Doh, sorry wrong thread!


----------



## veveveve0

Does anyone know if we'll be notified when the shipment leaves, or if it will just show up (hopefully) some day. I've heard about items sitting in limbo but only in other countries, does this happen in Britain too? I really can't imagine why they would.


----------



## Dylan

veveveve0 said:


> Does anyone know if we'll be notified when the shipment leaves, or if it will just show up (hopefully) some day. I've heard about items sitting in limbo but only in other countries, does this happen in Britain too? I really can't imagine why they would.


You have to learn not to expect much from MBK when it comes to updates or any info regarding your order.

Recently most of the Kickstarter Aergrinds actually shipped out in reasonable time (with a few exceptions), unusual for both MBK and Kickstarter in general.

In my experience items getting stuck in UK delivery depots is an exceptionally rare occurrence and i would hesitate to believe anyone who told me this happened to them on any kind of regular basis.

p.s. - I'm not saying learning to expect the above is in any way acceptable, its just MBK's way.


----------



## TomBorealis

Hah well that answers my question then - was about to ask if anyone had heard anything. I might drop MBK an email and report back if I get a response.


----------



## GingerBen

veveveve0 said:


> Does anyone know if we'll be notified when the shipment leaves, or if it will just show up (hopefully) some day. I've heard about items sitting in limbo but only in other countries, does this happen in Britain too? I really can't imagine why they would.


I ordered a mk 1 feldgrind from Knock directly a few months ago and the dispatch email came through 10 days after the grinder arrived...which itself took 6 weeks so hunker down, you're probably in for a wait. It's worth it though as they are great.


----------



## veveveve0

They should be landing Tuesday according to Peter's instagram. Whether this means they'll be sent or they'll start arriving to some UK customers I don't know, but either way it's good news


----------



## haz_pro

Awesome!!


----------



## haz_pro

Just seen a feld2 in the for sale thread, hoping mine turns up soon!


----------



## johnb

My Feld2 arrived unexpectedly this morning. I'm very impressed by the build quality and it's appearance - it feels very solid and substantial.


----------



## haz_pro

Received mine too, looks great and heavier than expected.

The handle is slightly wobbler than expected, thought it would be a tighter fit, but then I've never used a hand grinder before.


----------



## haz_pro

In use the wobble can't be felt. I understand why it is how it is now, clever design for changing the grind setting. Lovely to use.


----------



## veveveve0

I'm now very worried they've lost my order or something-I ordered at the end of October and I'm in the UK. I'll wait till Sunday to officially panic if it still hasn't arrived though.


----------



## Fyoosh

veveveve0 said:


> I'm now very worried they've lost my order or something-I ordered at the end of October and I'm in the UK. I'll wait till Sunday to officially panic if it still hasn't arrived though.


They've only started to be sent out this week so no need to panic.

Unless you're talking about the Aergrind...


----------



## haz_pro

I ordered mine the day the preorders opened, so wouldn't be worried until the end of the week atleast.


----------



## CMT3

Picked mine up from the post office today. Couple small imperfections but still happy with it.


----------



## haz_pro

Mine has some tiny marks but for the price point I can honestly say I don't mind. I'm sure my titanium ring will mark it further.


----------



## Fyoosh

haz_pro said:


> In use the wobble can't be felt. I understand why it is how it is now, clever design for changing the grind setting. Lovely to use.


Dumb question time.

To set the grind setting, am I meant to hold the handle still and turn the dial or hold the dial still and turn the handle/pointer?

I'm confused about the zero point, I assumed I was meant to turn counter clockwise until it locked, and that's 0. Then go from there. But I'm not getting a stop anywhere.

Help a dummy out.


----------



## haz_pro

Mine was set to zero on arrival. I hold the lid and turn the handle but I suspect it doesn't really matter.


----------



## haz_pro

Also yes. Turn anticlockwise to increase grind size.


----------



## Fyoosh

haz_pro said:


> Also yes. Turn anticlockwise to increase grind size.


And does it lock at any point? As in you reach a point where you can no longer turn?


----------



## haz_pro

Yeah, it would lock If I kept turning handle anticlockwise whilst holdling lid. Is yours not?


----------



## haz_pro

Or am I saying that wrong way round... Either way. Yes it would lock eventually when tightening the grind.


----------



## Fyoosh

Appreciate this, as I think I'm just being pretty dumb right now.

Above photo is where I'm at. So 0 would be if I keep turning anti clockwise so the burrs recede inwards and I can no longer turn. I'm assuming you could keep turning clockwise and the burrs would keep coming out so to speak.


----------



## Fyoosh

Fyoosh said:


> Appreciate this, as I think I'm just being pretty dumb right now.
> 
> Above photo is where I'm at. So 0 would be if I keep turning anti clockwise so the burrs recede inwards and I can no longer turn. I'm assuming you could keep turning clockwise and the burrs would keep coming out so to speak.


It's all good. I'm just a bit slow today.

Turned all the way, obviously it locks, and dial is at 1 at that point.

Have made the full rotations from there to try a v60.

Maybe I should delete those posts and pretend that never happened


----------



## TomBorealis

I got mine today too. It feels great in the hand and the action is lovely. I haven't tried putting any coffee through it yet. What is the best way to break in a new grinder?

As mentioned by others mine has a bit of cosmetic damage. The first bit looks to be a machining issue when creating the knurling grooves. There is also a ding in the to the outer edge of the tube the burrs are in which has exposed the metal so must have happened after anodisation. It also isn't zeroing on I'm going to get in touch with Knock about these. @CMT3 @haz_pro Are your issues in the same place (the knurling)?


----------



## haz_pro

Yes knurling and also tiny mark on side of catch cup.


----------



## Stanic

TomBorealis said:


> I got mine today too. It feels great in the hand and the action is lovely. I haven't tried putting any coffee through it yet. What is the best way to break in a new grinder?


Get a kilo of cheap supermarket beans and grind away


----------



## veveveve0

Mine still hasn't arrived (October preorder to the UK). Does anyone know if they would have sent all the orders at once, because if so it's possible they lost my order and I'm really dreading trying to get a response out of them.


----------



## Fyoosh

Still don't like that new logo/dial but otherwise I'm very impressed so far. Really does feel like a quality piece of kit. Nice and weighty and the grinding action is lovely.

Seems to give me a more consistent grind with less boulders than my Wilfa.

I've made some tasty coffees already.


----------



## CMT3

@TomBorealis mine has a slight mark where the lid sits and small mark on the inside of the bottom tube.

Also my rubber band is a bit odd shaped.


----------



## johnb

My Feld2 is cosmetically perfect. (And it looks pretty classy IMO.)

The one criticism I have is the total absence of any instructions what-so-ever. OK, it isn't that difficult to work out how to set the grind but some general instructions would have been welcome anyway.


----------



## slamm

CMT3 said:


> Also my rubber band is a bit odd shaped.


You probably just need to get it back into shape, I had the same with my feld but after jiggling it around a bit it was fine.


----------



## GaryG

Can some one give me a rough starting point for v60 ( I know each coffees different)

I have dialled it to zero and then gone 1 full turn and then + 5 for the LSOL Drop coffee

This was quite fine. Just wondered where others are at.


----------



## soullna

i want christmas gift...


----------



## haz_pro

Can't remember if it was this thread or the main feldgrind thread but a fella posted instructions that mbk posted on Instagram. I believe it said 3 full turns from lock for v60. Is used 1.8 for espresso and it was far too fine.

Hopefully use mine for v60 for first time today!


----------



## haz_pro

GaryG said:


> Can some one give me a rough starting point for v60 ( I know each coffees different)
> 
> I have dialled it to zero and then gone 1 full turn and then + 5 for the LSOL Drop coffee
> 
> This was quite fine. Just wondered where others are at.


Just done my first v60 brew.

Single cup, 17g of coffee, 270g of water.

Used 3 full turn settings, as per mbk Instagram Post, but it was far too coarse. Think that setting must be for a multi cup brew.

Will try 2.8 next time.


----------



## salty

On the mk1 feldgrind my starting point is 2+7 for 15g/250 V60 Scott Rao all in one recipe aiming for 3 minutes


----------



## Fyoosh

I'm on 2+9 for 12g/200 V60, 45 second bloom, then one pour. Finishing around 2:30.

As the burrs are used more, and the settings drift, which way do they go?


----------



## salty

Fyoosh said:


> I'm on 2+9 for 12g/200 V60, 45 second bloom, then one pour. Finishing around 2:30.
> 
> As the burrs are used more, and the settings drift, which way do they go?


You'll need to go tighter as the burrs get used - they'll drift outwards


----------



## veveveve0

my Feld2 arrived today, very happy with it. Just one small problem, when the burrs are as close as possible the dial isn't pointing to zero. This isn't a big problem as I'm sure I'll work out my own settings anyway, but is there some obvious way of having the physical zero at the zero on the dial?


----------



## haz_pro

Mine is the same, I still treat the numbering as if the 0 point was true 0. It doesn't really matter as everyone's settings will be different any way.


----------



## veveveve0

That's what I figured yes, not like I'm ever gonna grind on zero anyway! Thanks


----------



## Flying_Vee

Delighted to join the MBK club, another tool in the endless pursuit.

Unfortunately Mrs Vee won't let me play until Christmas day.

Something I only just noticed is the digits on the top cap.

Anyone else's OCD doing overtime over the fact the dial has 1-12?


----------



## MWJB

Flying_Vee said:


> Delighted to join the MBK club, another tool in the endless pursuit.
> 
> Unfortunately Mrs Vee won't let me play until Christmas day.
> 
> Something I only just noticed is the digits on the top cap.
> 
> Anyone else's OCD doing overtime over the fact the dial has 1-12?


Is 12 an unlucky number, or something?


----------



## Fyoosh

Flying_Vee said:


> Delighted to join the MBK club, another tool in the endless pursuit.
> 
> Unfortunately Mrs Vee won't let me play until Christmas day.
> 
> Something I only just noticed is the digits on the top cap.
> 
> Anyone else's OCD doing overtime over the fact the dial has 1-12?


What's wrong with 1-12?


----------



## hotmetal

Millions of clocks throughout the ages can't be wrong! Do you feel it ought to have a zero? Or is it the duodecimal doing you in? ;-)


----------



## Dylan

It goes all the way up to 12! Up to this point 11 was the assumed upper limit the universe allowed.


----------



## MWJB

hotmetal said:


> Millions of clocks throughout the ages can't be wrong! Do you feel it ought to have a zero? Or is it the duodecimal doing you in? ;-)


Yeah, but be fair, sun dials didn't fare quite so well


----------



## tassles

I know it's early days, but has anyone seen any reviews or videos or decent pictures of these anywhere? I've ordered one but I'd like to work myself into a lather waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Fyoosh

tassles said:


> I know it's early days, but has anyone seen any reviews or videos or decent pictures of these anywhere? I've ordered one but I'd like to work myself into a lather waiting for it to arrive.


Here you go, I took a few pics for you.


----------



## tassles

Fyoosh said:


> Here you go, I took a few pics for you.


You're a star. I'm determined not to worry about when it turns up and just go with the MBK flow. It looks lovely though. Thanks.


----------



## fritobugger

I am hoping to have one of these in hand next week. I have purchased it second hand in the States. Thanks for all the info in this thread and old Feldgrind thread. I am looking forward to grinding some beans with it soon. Seems like just taking the handle off makes it perfectly portable for most situations.


----------



## fritobugger

I just received my Feld2 this morning. It is an impressive bit of work. Super solid feel. More heavy feeling than expected even though I knew the weight spec. I have run 200 grams of junk robusta beans through it and it grinds them very quickly compared to my old Skerton. The grind consistency is very nice. The only fault I find with it is that the handle falls off it bit too easily.


----------



## haz_pro

I thought the handle is a bit loose too, but I think that's unavoidable with the design. Any tighter and getting the two axles to line up into the cap would be a nightmare I think.

In use it doesn't negatively impact the result for me.


----------



## igm45

fritobugger said:


> I just received my Feld2 this morning. It is an impressive bit of work. Super solid feel. More heavy feeling than expected even though I knew the weight spec. I have run 200 grams of junk robusta beans through it and it grinds them very quickly compared to my old Skerton. The grind consistency is very nice. The only fault I find with it is that the handle falls off it bit too easily.


Out of interest when did you order?


----------



## Planter

@igm45



igm45 said:


> Out of interest when did you order?


Dont think he bought direct.......



fritobugger said:


> I am hoping to have one of these in hand next week. I have purchased it second hand in the States. Thanks for all the info in this thread and old Feldgrind thread. I am looking forward to grinding some beans with it soon. Seems like just taking the handle off makes it perfectly portable for most situations.


----------



## fritobugger

haz_pro said:


> I thought the handle is a bit loose too, but I think that's unavoidable with the design. Any tighter and getting the two axles to line up into the cap would be a nightmare I think.
> 
> In use it doesn't negatively impact the result for me.


I agree, it is just something I need to recognize and remember when handling it.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Moving on from my douchebag moment above where I thought the dial wasn't the same arrangement as a clock face (I know right?), I've been using the Feld2 for just over month and have put around 850g through it.

Admittedly I didn't hammer through the beans at the same setting as I wasn't sure what setting I'd want to do that at. Instead just been using it from the off (600g 3.6-3.8 for French press then 250 around 2.8-3.2 for V60).

I'm not a siever as I was hoping a well engineered grinder would mean I didn't need to but I'm still getting a lot of grind variability which it think is slowing my v60 pours more than I'd like. If I try and get anywhere close to other stated filter grind settings (2.0-2.6) it just chokes the filter.

Does this sound normal in early use? Tempted to try the burr realignment this weekend.


----------



## veveveve0

What V60 technique are you using? In my experience the flow rate is fine for bloom + 1 or 2 pours with minimal visible fines, but if I try a recipe with more pours like the 4 6 it can choke on the last pour. For me when I first got the grinder the grind quality wasn't worse than it is now (about 2-3kg through) it was just more difficult to grind.


----------



## Flying_Vee

veveveve0 said:


> What V60 technique are you using? In my experience the flow rate is fine for bloom + 1 or 2 pours with minimal visible fines, but if I try a recipe with more pours like the 4 6 it can choke on the last pour. For me when I first got the grinder the grind quality wasn't worse than it is now (about 2-3kg through) it was just more difficult to grind.


Yes I add 30g bloom then 4 pours around 50g all in by 2'30" and through this flow slows as the water is added then the drain down after the final pour is north of 4'. If I try

I did an aeropress at 2.0 yesterday and it was closer to an espresso grind. I know as they bed in the grind setting will tighten but I thought that may have started by now.

If I slacken the setting more there are some real boulders and the brew is under extracted.


----------



## veveveve0

Well another thing is that the zero on mine isn't at zero, so for example I brew for v60 at 2.7-2.9 usually but because the zero point is at about 0.5 this is actually more like 2.2-2.4. That might explain the espresso grind at 2.0. In my opinion an incredibly uniform grind with next to no fines is needed for methods like you described to work properly-either that or I've just never perfected the technique, but whenever I've tried them I have to go way too coarse to finish in the target time. Maybe try it with a bloom on just one pour (I go roughly off Scott Rao's technique on youtube). If you still have to go really coarse to finish in time there might be a problem with your grinder.


----------



## MWJB

Flying_Vee said:


> Yes I add 30g bloom then 4 pours around 50g all in by 2'30" and through this flow slows as the water is added then the drain down after the final pour is north of 4'. If I try
> 
> I did an aeropress at 2.0 yesterday and it was closer to an espresso grind. I know as they bed in the grind setting will tighten but I thought that may have started by now.
> 
> If I slacken the setting more there are some real boulders and the brew is under extracted.


Are you using the non-tabbed Japanese made papers? Are these 4:00+ brews clearly over-extracted (smokey, sickly, drying), orjust taking longer than you'd like?

I wouldn't worry too much about seeing big chunks as you go coarser, that is expected. If you go coarser, make more pulses, more frequently. Say bloom 20g then 35g every 20s, or even bloom 25g 30s then 25g every 15s.


----------



## danieljer

Is there a an overall Comparison / hands on / pros-con list off things the 2 does better than the 1, thread? I'd like to get some info from one haveing tried them both?


----------



## veveveve0

Anyone cleaned one of these yet? This is my first grinder and I'm not sure about maintenance, does it need cleaning, and if so how? Thanks


----------



## Jony

I not sure but I would unscrew the Burrs and use a pastry brush to clean them, not much I know I don't have one.


----------



## Stanic

Don't worry about unscrewing the burrs, just get a thin painting brush and set it very coarse, brush inside and blow the stuff out


----------



## Kroyne

I'm considering ordering the Feld2 but am concerned about poor customer support and lack of availability other than direct orders from Made By Knock.

Is this available anywhere else in the UK at the moment, and is my concern about customer service warranted?

I am aware there is a good alternative in the Lido 2 which is readily available on Coffee Hit.


----------



## Jony

I am sure there is lido in the for sale area


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Kroyne said:


> I'm considering ordering the Feld2 but am concerned about poor customer support and lack of availability other than direct orders from Made By Knock.
> 
> Is this available anywhere else in the UK at the moment, and is my concern about customer service warranted?
> 
> I am aware there is a good alternative in the Lido 2 which is readily available on Coffee Hit.


Ordered one before Christmas, still waiting. They said delivery would've been between 20-26 jan, so we they are "just" one month behind....


----------



## Kroyne

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ordered one before Christmas, still waiting. They said delivery would've been between 20-26 jan, so we they are "just" one month behind....


Thanks!


----------



## coffeechap

@Kroyne did you get my response on the lido thread?


----------



## leogodoy

If you check comments on his Instagram feed you will never order from them. I was lucky and got my Aergrind, now I want a Feld and will wait to buy it elsewhere.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Got my Feldgrind today. I sent them a polite and friendly email, gave them a deadline of another 4 weeks otherwise I will follow up with the relevant bodies based on the Consumers Right Act 2015.


----------



## khampal

Are there any UK retailers that sells these, or do I have to order directly from MBK? I know in the US prima coffee stocks these. If I only can order directly I think I'll probably buy something else.


----------



## Dylan

Looks like just from them at the moment, there are a few retailers that carry their stuff but I dont think the Feld2 has got toany of them yet.


----------



## khampal

Oh screw it, I need a good hand grinder for work, ordered on my credit card - lets see how this goes


----------



## Dylan

khampal said:


> Oh screw it, I need a good hand grinder for work, ordered on my credit card - lets see how this goes


Looking forward to your "MBK aren't responding to any of my emails" thread in a couple of months.


----------



## Jony

Well for quickness I would of gone the Lido route for sure.


----------



## Benjijames28

I like my feldgrind but there's no excuse for the customer service this guy offers.

I don't care how busy you are, customers are the most important thing to your business, with the amount of negative comments online about this guy I am surprised he sells any.

If he can't handle direct sales and customer service then stop doing it. Make your products and ship them out to coffee shops and Bella barista etc...


----------



## haz_pro

Benjijames28 said:


> I like my feldgrind but there's no excuse for the customer service this guy offers.
> 
> I don't care how busy you are, customers are the most important thing to your business, with the amount of negative comments online about this guy I am surprised he sells any.
> 
> If he can't handle direct sales and customer service then stop doing it. Make your products and ship them out to coffee shops and Bella barista etc...


I agree.

I was lucky and got mine when it was promised, but I'm shocked at the number of people just left waiting with no communication.


----------



## igm45

According to the website there is only a 2 day lead on despatch


----------



## RichieD

Hi, 1st post newbie here. I'm looking to purchase a Feld2 but put off by the obvious issues. I'm considering what consumer protection there might be in making a purchase from MBK. If one purchases on credit card they can claim a section 75 refund should they not receive the item. An exception to this might be when the credit card payment is processed through certain 3rd party processors. There's no indication on the MBK website who they use. This might only be displayed once one has 'committed to buy', but I don't want to hit buy! Does anyone know how / who processes the credit card payment? I'd be happy to take a punt if I know I'm protected. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dylan

RichieD said:


> Hi, 1st post newbie here. I'm looking to purchase a Feld2 but put off by the obvious issues. I'm considering what consumer protection there might be in making a purchase from MBK. If one purchases on credit card they can claim a section 75 refund should they not receive the item. An exception to this might be when the credit card payment is processed through certain 3rd party processors. There's no indication on the MBK website who they use. This might only be displayed once one has 'committed to buy', but I don't want to hit buy! Does anyone know how / who processes the credit card payment? I'd be happy to take a punt if I know I'm protected. Thanks in advance.


Looks like they have started accepting PayPal again... I would pay with them - if it doesn't turn up on time they will refund you within a few days, much easier than CC process.

Honestly I though MBK had stopped accepting PayPal on the basis that they couldn't offer the customer service PayPal demands of people who use its payment system.


----------



## Syenitic

RichieD said:


> Hi, 1st post newbie here. I'm looking to purchase a Feld2 but put off by the obvious issues. I'm considering what consumer protection there might be in making a purchase from MBK. If one purchases on credit card they can claim a section 75 refund should they not receive the item. An exception to this might be when the credit card payment is processed through certain 3rd party processors. There's no indication on the MBK website who they use. This might only be displayed once one has 'committed to buy', but I don't want to hit buy! Does anyone know how / who processes the credit card payment? I'd be happy to take a punt if I know I'm protected. Thanks in advance.


Hey, Welcome here. It is sad to see that the many negative comments here so badly taint a business. You have picked up on this obviously. Without disregarding the upset some have felt by the long wait - and that is almost always what the problem is, rather than a no-show - I think things occasionally need to be brought back into perspective.

1. If the products were not so good, then the MBK name would have disappeared at least 3 years ago due to the bad rep so often wafted around here.

2. I have bought 3 items from the company, all materialised after a wait. One, tamper, was delivered with a free 'extra' handle way beyond what I had paid for because of the late delivery. One minor problem with a Hausgrind was rectified within 48 hours with new parts delivered. To me slow delivery is not the only thing with customer service as some seem to intimate here.

3. MBK is not Amazon, it is pretty much a one man enterprise providing quality items; delivery will never be 'Prime'.

I know I maybe have a different perspective to a lot of folks here but I would like to see how many people had justifiable cause to claim against the company when things did not arrive, as opposed to those who threatened action just to get their item a bit quicker (than maybe justifiably expected).

My point is, if you are prepared to wait, I doubt you will need any credit card protection, it is not a punt, more an old fashioned order with a 'unspecified' lead time.

ps I'm not just a MBK fanbois, the MBK tamper is generally sidelined by a Torr.


----------



## tassles

Agree with that wholeheartedly. I really like my grinder. I expected a wait, and got one. Go into it with your eyes open.


----------



## Dylan

I don't think the expectations are set by Amazon deliveries Syenitic, if they didn't have an expected delivery slot on their website and items showing in stock then maybe there would be less annoyed people. But when you buy something that explicitly states 2-3 days delivery, then takes 2-3 months it's very much out of order.

If anything the sometimes quick response to problems just shows that he chooses to ignore emails about delivery, it's not like he doesn't get them or is too swamped, because otherwise he wouldn't reply to the odd problem (although it should be noted people in the Aergrind thread have received no reply to problems as well)

For someone on this forum that knows what they are getting its easy to make the arguments above. I have owned a few knock products myself. But I feel worst for the people who arrive here after they have bought having no idea how Knock conduct business. If he was a forthright kinda guy he would just put a note on the purchase page about how long things sometimes take... Although that still wouldn't make up for his communication skills.


----------



## khampal

Dylan said:


> Looking forward to your "MBK aren't responding to any of my emails" thread in a couple of months.


Got the tracking info today, so looks like things are improving


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

khampal said:


> Got the tracking info today, so looks like things are improving


Oh nice! I got mine a few weeks back. It's built like a tank. Great product, shame about the service.


----------



## Dylan

khampal said:


> Got the tracking info today, so looks like things are improving


I think it's more accurate to say you got lucky - if you count 2 weeks shipping as such. If things were improving this would be a sign of improvement for future orders, but I would guess at that not being the case. But ya never know!


----------



## ashcroc

Dylan said:


> I think it's more accurate to say you got lucky - if you count 2 weeks shipping as such. If things were improving this would be a sign of improvement for future orders, but I would guess at that not being the case. But ya never know!


That's the trouble with MbK. Sometimes you're left waiting eons & other times he sends out (quite) speedily. There seems to be no rhyme or reason which side of the fence your order will fall on.


----------



## SamUK

How long has the Feld 2 been out of stock?

(I'm assuming no-one as any info about when they'll be in stock again)


----------



## khampal

SamUK said:


> How long has the Feld 2 been out of stock?
> 
> (I'm assuming no-one as any info about when they'll be in stock again)


They went out of stock fairly recently, after I ordered my Feld2 just over 2 weeks ago


----------



## khampal

Okay I got it today, and it feels nice and all, but I just can't figure out how to use it. With the porlex that was kindly lent to me it was just a matter of putting the beans in and grinding. Doesn't seem to be doing anything on my feld2


----------



## Stanic

khampal said:


> Okay I got it today, and it feels nice and all, but I just can't figure out how to use it. With the porlex that was kindly lent to me it was just a matter of putting the beans in and grinding. Doesn't seem to be doing anything on my feld2


does the lid engage properly with the shaft? is the setting put to coarse? (no locked burrs? )


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

khampal said:


> Okay I got it today, and it feels nice and all, but I just can't figure out how to use it. With the porlex that was kindly lent to me it was just a matter of putting the beans in and grinding. Doesn't seem to be doing anything on my feld2


With the lid properly attached to the grinder, hold the handle and Turn the lid anti-clockwise to open the burrs. Do the opposite to tighten up.


----------



## khampal

Thanks both for the advice, you're both right, it was just the burrs locking. Seems to be working well now though, the lid is a bit fiddly. Otherwise it feels really nice.


----------



## SamUK

Feld 2s are back in stock. There were 3 available, somehow there are now just 2...


----------



## SamUK

Well... my Feld2 turned up in the post this afternoon.

Unfortunately the burrs were completely locked together, so much so that after trying to loosen it for a while and spinning the handle for a while, the bottom screw fell out along with the burrs and springs, etc.

The burrs themselves are still stuck together!

Oh well, I've sent them an email...


----------



## Jony

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## orge

Just picked up a feld 2 from thebarn.de in germany.

Would have waited till they came back in stock at Knock but I'm hoping it arrives in time for a road trip next week!









Also looking forward to seeing how it compares with my Vario for espresso.

J


----------



## SamUK

SamUK said:


> Well... my Feld2 turned up in the post this afternoon.
> 
> Unfortunately the burrs were completely locked together, so much so that after trying to loosen it for a while and spinning the handle for a while, the bottom screw fell out along with the burrs and springs, etc.
> 
> The burrs themselves are still stuck together!
> 
> Oh well, I've sent them an email...


Replying to myself...

Anyway, picked up my replacement grinder from the post office, so all is good. Just need to get the old one sent back now.

Only run some old beans through it so far, but it's much nicer to use than my old Hario.

Now what's the best setting to start with for AeroPress...


----------



## khampal

SamUK said:


> Replying to myself...
> 
> Anyway, picked up my replacement grinder from the post office, so all is good. Just need to get the old one sent back now.
> 
> Only run some old beans through it so far, but it's much nicer to use than my old Hario.
> 
> Now what's the best setting to start with for AeroPress...


I think the recommendation on here was to have it 1 rotation, and on setting 6. I find that too fine though, I think i have mine at least 2 or 3 rotations around, and the indicated setting varies per bean.


----------



## Fyoosh

After around 5 months of light use, the bottom rubber o ring on my Feld 2 is close to breaking.

Anyone here know the size and more importantly where I can buy a replacement?


----------



## Stanic

Wasn't there a spare in the box?


----------



## Fyoosh

Stanic said:


> Wasn't there a spare in the box?


Hmm. Not that I recall.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Fyoosh said:


> Hmm. Not that I recall.


I'll check when I get home, but I'm pretty sure there were two rings in the box: one for the handle and one for the bottom compartment.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Indeed. It came with two rings inside a mini zip bag:


----------



## Fyoosh

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Indeed. It came with two rings inside a mini zip bag:


Ah I see, I'll have to check if I misplaced that zip bag then. Although mine didn't even come in a box! Haha


----------



## Stanic

The Feldgrind and Aergrind I've got both came in a nice hard paper tube with the spare rings as shown above..did you buy directly from them?


----------



## Oblivion

Just received my Feld2 direct from MBK and the spare O rings were there.


----------



## Benjijames28

I got my red original one from madebyknock directly and it came in a cardboard tube and had the spare rubber bits.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Hello, I'm of kind of new to the coffee world and I'm thinking about buying this grinder from Machina, which has it available to pre-order for £190. This means that it's £10 more expensive than the Lidos on coffee hit. I just want to know if this grinder is worth this price for someone who only uses a French press, Moka pot and might consider getting a clever dripper. Thank you.


----------



## Jony

Made by knock website, one in stock total £152 posted uk

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p40/FELD2_%3A_HONED.html


----------



## igm45

Jony said:


> Made by knock website, one in stock total £152 posted uk


Take that with a pinch of salt mind you...


----------



## Jony

Why is that mine came within 3 days and so did another person two weeks ago.


----------



## igm45

Jony said:


> Why is that mine came within 3 days and so did another person two weeks ago.


Whilst that may be true many, many more have taken A LOT longer to arrive.

His reputation for quality precedes him, for service, less so.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Jony said:


> Made by knock website, one in stock total £152 posted uk
> 
> http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p40/FELD2_%3A_HONED.html


Hmmm that it is a lot more cheaper. It's just that I'm aware of MBK's reputation when it comes to customer service, and I'm worried about having an issue with the grinder and not getting any support. Would you say Knock's response rate to grinder problems are better than their response to delivery issues?


----------



## Jony

All I can say is mine came within 3 days. It is known that people have been left in the dark.


----------



## Lb1

You could chance an Aergrind from Machina for £90 if you don't mind the small capacity? Bear in mind that a few (including mine) have had an issue with the outer burr coming loose recently. I got no response from Made by Knock when I asked for assistance.

Personally for £190 I wouldn't chance it with a Feld2. It's the same price as the Lido 3 and Comandante which can be purchased from places who will support you if the need arises.


----------



## Dylan

> Personally for £190


It's £152 including delivery which is £10 - not sure where your £190 comes from?

The 'ex-VAT' price on the MBK site is shady af however - it's not like they are selling most of their grinders to business.


----------



## Jony

I do agree £116 is a good price then Vat then £10 mmm


----------



## Lb1

Dylan said:


> It's £152 including delivery which is £10 - not sure where your £190 comes from?


From the OP and the price showing on Machina which, if you're wanting any form of support I'd buy from.


----------



## Oblivion

igm45 said:


> Whilst that may be true many, many more have taken A LOT longer to arrive.
> 
> His reputation for quality precedes him, for service, less so.


He's finally either "Got it" or employed someone with a clue about service.

It seems small batches of Aergrind and Feld2 are being made and advertised with a 5 day lead.

so maybe a corner has been turned? let's look forward and see if other new customers are being looked after.


----------



## Dylan

Oblivion said:


> He's finally either "Got it" or employed someone with a clue about service.
> 
> It seems small batches of Aergrind and Feld2 are being made and advertised with a 5 day lead.
> 
> so maybe a corner has been turned? let's look forward and see if other new customers are being looked after.


I have seen posts like this one far too often to have any faith this is the case.


----------



## Oblivion

Dylan said:


> I have seen posts like this one far too often to have any faith this is the case.


We'll see. If MBK is to grow by any degree as a company things will have to change. Otherwise it will melt away like many other Cottage industries.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/made-by-knock-hand-grinders/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-v2-honed

So Machina offers a 1-year warranty for the Feld, while Knock sells it for a sweet £152, but it's 50/50 as to whether or not you'll receive additional support, if I have understood you guys correctly.

And ugh as of right now it's out of stock on Knock's website









@ Lb1, ooh that's troubling to hear, hope you at least got the issue resolved in the end.

The Aergrind does seem like a good choice, but I've gotten the impression that the it's less consistent than the Feld (something about burr wobble?) and I'd prefer a slightly bigger capacity. The Lido and Comandante grinders are also excellent choices, it's just that I like the adjustment mechanism on the Feldgrind a bit better, as it looks less fiddly/cumbersome I guess?


----------



## Jony

It's now out of stock, he had one last night but it's gone now. Entirely up to you.


----------



## Stanic

guess the unhappy customers are most vocal on the forums, wonder about the real life ratio of good/bad experience


----------



## Oblivion

Stanic said:


> guess the unhappy customers are most vocal on the forums, wonder about the real life ratio of good/bad experience


MBK grinders are selling like hot cakes at the moment.

They are regularly in stock and sell out within a few days

If you hold tight they will be back in stock. I'm referring to the Feld2 and Aergrind only here. It seems the Hausgrind is off the menu for a while


----------



## Syenitic

Stanic said:


> guess the unhappy customers are most vocal on the forums, wonder about the real life ratio of good/bad experience


3 separate purchases, one product with an extremely small defect sorted in 48 hours....all my experiences were good!


----------



## Stanic

I am happy too, the Aergrind, ordered from the site was delivered to me before some of the Kickstarter orders lol


----------



## Gatty

Ordered a Feld2 on Tuesday night, dispatched Thursday morning, delivery (attempted) Friday!

(good delivery experience for me but live in Edinburgh so its only travelled about 4 miles and had tried to email to see if I could pick up in person to save on shipping - never got a response)

At £152 direct from MBK, the £190 Machina price seems a little excessive to me, weird as their price for the Aergrind is the same as MBK.


----------



## Oblivion

Now back in stock on MBK website.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Well after mulling it over for a few days, I've decided to get it from Machina instead. Daft I know, however, what helped to seal it for me was that they replied to my pretty inane question about the price difference within 30 minutes. Maybe it was luck, but that seems like some speedy customer service.

I think if I had more experience with burr grinders then I'd probably buy it from Knock and be more confident in fixing it myself if any issues appeared.

Thanks a bunch, your comments have been great. It's nice to hear that Knock's customer service is improving rapidly.


----------



## Lb1

Quiet-Bat said:


> It's nice to hear that Knock's customer service is improving rapidly.


----------



## Stanic

Ahem..


----------



## Farnsie

Hey guys!

I ordered a Feld2 from Knocks website back in November, never arrived and couldn't get a hold of him. Got my money back though and ordered one from The Barn instead. On Friday I finally got it. But here comes a pretty silly question... I tried to check for manuals or videos of it but maybe I'm just bad at searching.

How do I assemble it? I tried to follow the steps he provided on Instagram but I didn't make me any smarter.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BcpnfgAFjIP/

The thing I'm wondering about are steps 2 and 3. After all the hassle I just don't wanna go crazy with a wrench or something. How do I align the shaft with the lid? Do I need some kind of hex key for the bottom part to turn them in place? If so, strange that it wasn't provided in the package. Once again, sorry if it's a stupid question but I just wanna do it right from the beginning. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jony

If you look on the inside of the handle, you will see there is only one way to align them, then it sits on top and move until it slots in. No tools needed.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

You could also try the method Prima Coffee use in their review of the Feld 2:


----------



## english john

I ordered mine on Monday, and it was delivered Thursday (today). When I ordered the Feldgrind2 , the website showed 5 available. After my order went in, I checked the website, and it had gone down to 4 available. Perhaps I was lucky, but it seems to me that if they show stock then it is safe to order.

Currently, no availability showing. Very impressed so far, grinding is a breeze compared to a Hario Skerton

.


----------



## Farnsie

Thanks for the answer guys! Although I don't know what the hell I'm doing wrong. The lid and handle wasn't a big problem in the end. Then I went away, came back yesterday to try it again. Put a few beans in directly how it was when I got it. Nothing happened. So I tried to hold the lid and move it until the "cone" at the bottom started to move. Then I just made small, small adjustments as I went along. Like a quarter turn everytime, with the beans inside, and tried to turn it a few times both ways then turned a quarter again and so on. The problem is that nothing happens, the handle just keeps turning around, nothing "sticks", I did this all the way down until the beans started to trickle through. Went back up but the same problem was there. What am I doing wrong?

Sorry it's just so frustrating when no one else seems to have a problem with it. All the videos and everything I find are already good to go with the grinding when they show it. (And yes, it's my first manual grinder ) Would have been nice with some instructions.


----------



## Jony

Have you turned it 3 full rotations? to start off


----------



## Farnsie

Hmm don't think so? You mean whilst I hold the lid firm then turn it 3 rotations? So that the bottom sinks?


----------



## MWJB

Farnsie said:


> Hmm don't think so? You mean whilst I hold the lid firm then turn it 3 rotations? So that the bottom sinks?


how big is the vertical gap you can see between the flat edge of the outer burr & the triangular edge of the inner burr?


----------



## Farnsie

Now after I did 3 rotations just a few millimeters. 2mm maybe?


----------



## Jony

Yes so it opens a gap.


----------



## Farnsie

Correct! But nothing happens when I turn the handle. That's why I tried to go a quarter turn and try it again all the way until it kind of bottomed out.


----------



## Jony

This is 2.6 on my Feld2 Honed.


----------



## Jony

Well something as happened, as the gap as opened. Back it all back to Zero then use a 3mm Hex tighten slightly. then go back to 3 rotations see what that does.


----------



## MWJB

Farnsie said:


> Correct! But nothing happens when I turn the handle. That's why I tried to go a quarter turn and try it again all the way until it kind of bottomed out.


You're turning the handle clockwise?


----------



## Farnsie

Jony said:


> Well something as happened, as the gap as opened. Back it all back to Zero then use a 3mm Hex tighten slightly. then go back to 3 rotations see what that does.


I'll try it but can't find a 3mm Hex at home, only slightly bigger... Will try it when I have it.



MWJB said:


> You're turning the handle clockwise?


Well since nothing worked so far I've tried both ways several times.


----------



## Jony

When I first got mine I did did the Rookie move!! yep. That is why I need to nip it up,haha


----------



## Farnsie

Thanks Jony! Especially the bottom screw was pretty loose, had to buy a small hex key but now it grinds!


----------



## Quiet-Bat

@Farnsie quick question, did your problem result in the lid being slanted when it was on the grinder?


----------



## Jony

No I don't think so.


----------



## kjarsheim

Purchased an Aergrind a bit after they came out, very happy, it is a superbly capable travel grinder that had also taken over from my Cunill a bit at home.....

Had been considering Helor 101/Lido ET as I wanted to move to hand grinding at home but decided on the Feld2 after my Aergrind experience.

I have to say even though I had read numerous posts about delays etc and was quite willing to cope with that because I loved my Aergrind and had high hopes for the Feld2.

I was gobsmacked with the service. Truly. 4 days from placing order with knock in Edinburgh to it being in my hands in Brisbane Australia. Local interstate couriers take longer!

And it's as good as I hoped. Dialled in on the Mini Lever second shot and a very nice result from the Harrar beans I'm using currently. And it's meant to improve as it settles in!

Adjustment is straightforward and so easy. And repeatable. I sympathize with those having issues but maybe I'm just lucky.

Take a bow madebyknock!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That's good to hear. I've been buying things from MBK for over 5 years now, from tamping mats, tampers, baskets, and more recently, grinders.

Unfortunately for me the experience hasn't been so positive. After a few weeks past the delivery window, I always had to nudge them and in a way remind them of their obligation and the law governing distance sales. Consistently, after that, I always received my goods a few days later.

Their products are top quality though. And, by what I'be been reading, they are making improvements in deliveries, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Jony said:


> No I don't think so.


Oh&#8230;... okay, would over tightening the burrs cause this to happen to the grinder then?









A replacement lid is being sent but I'm just wondering how exactly I could've broken it like that so quickly.


----------



## Jony

Can't view the image


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Oops sorry, I've edited my post now to include it.


----------



## Jony

That's really odd,normally it's just sits in and won't grind really?


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Yep, the lid popped off every time I would try to grind with it. When it arrived the lid fitted properly, then I must've caused the issue when I was fiddling around with it while trying to find the true zero point. So it was probably a case of user error on my part.


----------



## haz_pro

Would be interested in seeing the underside of the lid and the entrance of the grinder.

Good that you're being sent a replacement lid.


----------



## Neo

Do people still grind rice to break feld2 in?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Neo said:


> Do people still grind rice to break feld2 in?


I didn't.


----------



## haz_pro

Neither did I.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

I didn't use rice either.



haz_pro said:


> Would be interested in seeing the underside of the lid and the entrance of the grinder.
> 
> Good that you're being sent a replacement lid.


Yeah, sure. Of course.









Peter was kind enough to send a whole new grinder instead of only the lid and I just stupidly did the same thing again while experimenting with the range of grind settings. After having a chat with Machina, I think I worked out what I did wrong - I must've dislodged the burrs by rotating it until the whole mechanism became unscrewed. The solution might require the grinder to be dissembled.

I guess I should be holding the body rather than the lid when adjusting the grind according to the comments in this Reddit post:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/7zxa2o

The Feld 2 really is great to grind with which makes what I did even more moronic. Hopefully, the third time's the charm, eh?


----------



## haz_pro

Thanks, I can't see anything wrong except for the "axle" being very far down, due to the burrs being so far apart.

When I adjust the grind I hold the lid and turn the handle.

Good luck! Haha


----------



## khampal

Quiet-Bat said:


> I guess I should be holding the body rather than the lid when adjusting the grind according to the comments in this Reddit post:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/7zxa2o


I'm confused, how would you adjust the grind settings by holding onto the body instead of the lid? The grind setting is changed by the lid and the handle moving separately.


----------



## Dylan

Guessing he misworded that, as the Reddit thread he links to specifically talks about holding the lid and moving the handle to adjust.


----------



## khampal

Ah yeah, that would make far more sense.

On a separate note, how are people dealing with the grinds retention in the grinds container? I'm finding theres a lot of ground coffee being stuck at the bottom at the edges that even a firm whack (which half the time causes coffee to go everywhere outside my aeropress) won't remove


----------



## haz_pro

I have a latte "art" stick thing that I use to distribute the grinds in the basket. It has a pointy end that I circle around the inside edge once, frees up the grinds so it all comes out with the wack.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Have you tried adding a few drops of water to the beans like in this video





 - known as the Ross Droplet Technique I think? It sorta worked in the brief period that I got to use the grinder, but the catch cup still needed a good whack though.


----------



## Oblivion

Small stiff artists paintbrush does the job perfectly. Brush a couple of times around the perimeter of the catch container and tip the grounds out. Easy.


----------



## Jony

Ok I have been switching between settings for my machine been 7 and around 1.9 2.00 Feld 2 and this morning it's took a wobbler it stopped doing any grind, so I thought will give it a clean took all burrs out clean put back in still cant grind? any help and know it's basic as 123 but nope!!


----------



## DanB

I've got an issue with slipping burrs. I've tightened the hex screw but it still is slipping. I love the feld2. I've had it for a few months and it's perfect for espresso and pour over. When it arrived I thought it was faulty and took me some playing around to realise the hex screw was loose. I can still grind but it slips a little with each hand revolution, worse if grinding fine.

Anyone else have/had this issue? Keen to try and self manage before trying Chris at MBK. I bought direct. Thanks


----------



## Jony

Not had a issue, I cleaned mine the other week, did take me a while to get it back to grinding. But no slipping, show a picture of the top.


----------



## DanB

Thanks Jony. Did you have to tighten it up pretty hard after disassembling?

What would a picture of the top show?


----------



## Jony

Nope just sort of past hand tight I did, well go to Zero and the thread from the top you should be able to guess.


----------



## haz_pro

I think he recommended not to take the feld 2 apart. Just to loose the burrs a lot and clean through the gap, which is what I've been doing although could get it cleaner if apart.

Unsure why the burrs would be loose, from what I can tell its a fairly simple design. Have you tried stripping it down and and rebuilding?


----------



## DanB

Thanks haz_pro. I might resort to stripping it down but my impression is that the bottom hex screw holds the inner burr tight. When grinding I can feel it slipping- instead of the normal very satisfying grinding sensation, the handle crank turns stiffly but smoothly 1 or 2 o' clock before re-engaging and continuing to grind. When the grinder arrived it was very loose and I thought it was broken/I was being thick.

I'm also worried as I can see the hex screw has started to strip. I may contact Chris and ask for a new hex screw...


----------



## rynogee

can the feld2 realistically be used for travel? i'm mainly interested in how the cap and dial mechanism and crank arm would store alongside the grinder. It seems not very flush and with the dial/cap mechanism not flush or anything (unlike earlier feldgrinds). I realise the aergrind is the travel grinder, but it appears too small capacity for me (mainly grind for 2 people when travelling, and the aergrind appears too small to grind one batch in one go).


----------



## DanB

I take mine away with me. I put it in a small carrier bag with my aeropress and some beans. It's not super light- It weighs about twice the Rhinoware one I bought but I wouldn't recommend the Rhinoware one- I found it rough and inconsistent and hard to adjust or keep to the same adjustment and took about 3-4x as long as the feld2. No joke.


----------



## Jony

I'm away now and it goes in my ruck sack, along with scales.


----------

